# Michelle Hunziker in bikini and her family spend their holidays on Formentera Island 22.07.08 x26



## Tokko (23 Juli 2008)

​


----------



## Katzun (23 Juli 2008)

did wird immer besser, wegen mir kann sie 365 tage im jahr im urlaub sein 

:thx:


----------



## General (23 Juli 2008)

Und es ist Sommer:thx:


----------



## AMUN (24 Juli 2008)

****ADDS*** x2*



 

​


----------



## Tokko (24 Juli 2008)

Bestimmt Sand im Getriebe...


----------



## Achim38 (24 Juli 2008)

tolle frau 

Danke!!


----------



## kave (25 Juli 2008)

danke für die super bilder!!!


----------



## dieter567 (25 Juli 2008)

Die sollte vollberuflich Männerbeglückerin werden.


----------



## Punisher (16 Mai 2012)

danke danke danke


----------



## koftus89 (10 Okt. 2012)

danke sehr.


----------



## okidoki (7 Feb. 2013)

2 Weisheiten, die Frauen von Michelle lernen können:
1. Only a white bikini is a good bikini!
2. Only a shaved pussy is a good pussy!


----------



## gustav (8 Feb. 2013)

Vielen dank für Michelle!


----------



## chini72 (9 Feb. 2013)

DANKE für sexy Michelle!!


----------



## saelencir (9 Feb. 2013)

Vielen Dank schöne bilder


----------

